# Quick Ratchet Screwdriver



## xy mosian (25 Oct 2009)

You know what it's like when you're not in your own workshop? During a recent holiday? with my brother in the backwoods of the Charente he asked if we could make some shutters. To cut a longish story short. His battery screwdriver was running out of puff about 3/4 of the way through each shutter, and no ratchet screwdriver backup! 
However I managed to produce this. 





The interesting bit is the screwdriver bit holder we are all familiar with attached to a bolt. This was driven with a ratchet driver from a socket set and worked very well. I should point out that this ratchet was bored through to take long bolts, not all are. Sawing the threaded bit of the bolt off would work, or even using a nut.

xy


----------



## Tom K (25 Oct 2009)

What are the design improvements on a ¼ socket on a ratchet?


----------



## xy mosian (26 Oct 2009)

Design improvements. Non really, just that the limited socket set didn't include one. If I have to look for an improvement then it would be one less wobbly bit  

xy


----------



## Dibs-h (26 Oct 2009)

Halfrauds do a pass thru set - sockets and ratchet and not extortionately priced IIRC. As it's part of their Pro range - guaranteed for life.


----------



## George_N (26 Oct 2009)

I inherited an old hand brace from my dad. I thought these things were rendered completely obsolete by battery drill/drivers but after reading that one could be used as a screwdriver, I gave it a go. The brace is the original two jaw chuck design, which grips a hex shank bit holder very well. Fitted with a quick change bit holder it is very versatile and generates a surprising amount of torque eg for driving 3" deckscrews. The big advantage over a socket ratchet is the amount of downward pressure you can exert.


----------

